# Anybody done any camping and fishing lately ?



## 3ringer (May 16, 2013)

I have been wanting to get back to the mountains since we are still having some cool nights. 
Has anybody camped and trout fished this spring. What was your experience and where did you go. I need a break from Atlanta traffic._


----------



## Gaducker (May 16, 2013)

leavin in the mornin for some Nga trout fishing and truck camping.


----------



## deermaster13 (May 16, 2013)

I am counting the days down. My family heading to Sarahs Creek, I'm taking four days off to stay up there over the Memorial day holiday.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 16, 2013)

I feel for ya'll folks !! Seems like threads like this pop up every year bout this time. It sure is nice to live here in the mtns.. A one night camp to us can be done in a SUV. Meaning we don't have to pack the house to go. Me, I like the Overflow water shed. Lots of primative spots in there. The old Coleman river WMA has some good wild trout fishin (which is my thang), but ya gotta work for 'em !! Just sayin....I don't like neighbors when I go !! A hike in to the Chattooga for some night time fishin for them "little" river cats is a close 2nd to the wild trout, especially when the river comes down dingy(colored from the rains) !! I have went with buddies and caught a 5 gal bucket full, that was to tote out the next morning !! Them boogers take a nack to catch !! 1st hit get ready, 2nd hit ya better set the hook or your bait will be gone !!


----------



## CabinFreak (May 18, 2013)

I'm planning a trip in a few weeks to Andrews Cove.

I rode up to the mountains last weekend just to check out some camping area's(Coopers Creek,Mulky,Andrewscove,Desoto Falls).There wasn't too many people camping at any of those campgrounds.I was up at Coopers and Mulky when it was close to dusk and the temp was at 53.On my way back home I stopped by Desoto Falls and saw this massive tree that had fell in the upper part of the campground(picture below if the link works).

http://i1085.photobucket.com/albums/j427/cabinfever98/066_zps4971d789.jpg


----------



## 3ringer (May 20, 2013)

CabinFreak said:


> I'm planning a trip in a few weeks to Andrews Cove.
> 
> I rode up to the mountains last weekend just to check out some camping area's(Coopers Creek,Mulky,Andrewscove,Desoto Falls).There wasn't too many people camping at any of those campgrounds.I was up at Coopers and Mulky when it was close to dusk and the temp was at 53.On my way back home I stopped by Desoto Falls and saw this massive tree that had fell in the upper part of the campground(picture below if the link works).
> 
> http://i1085.photobucket.com/albums/j427/cabinfever98/066_zps4971d789.jpg




Hey cabinfreak, 
                                 check out Upper Chattahoochie WMA. It is just up the road from Andrews Cove. It is 5 miles off the paved road. It is much  quieter and scenic. It has a nice waterfall too. Andrews Cove is noisy from all the bikers passing through Helen. Just a suggestion,  have fun.


----------



## CabinFreak (May 20, 2013)

3ringer said:


> Hey cabinfreak,
> check out Upper Chattahoochie WMA. It is just up the road from Andrews Cove. It is 5 miles off the paved road. It is much  quieter and scenic. It has a nice waterfall too. Andrews Cove is noisy from all the bikers passing through Helen. Just a suggestion,  have fun.



3inger,I've gotten use to the noise of car's and bike's,it doesn't bother me like it did in the beginning.I like camping here cause of the ease of getting to the store faster for beer or food.I did  camp at Upper Chattahoochee WMA last fall,took me like 30 minutes to get back there but definitely worth it for the scenery and quietness.I had a site up by the trail to Horse Trough Falls.

I think I'm going to try out Coopers Creek and Mulky sometime this year too.Both of these places are on the same dirt/gravel road(up in Blairsville)but well away from any traffic noise.It seems like I had driven like 7 miles before I even got to the first campground.


----------



## 3ringer (May 20, 2013)

I havent tried Mulky or Coopers Creek yet. Post a trip report when you get back.


----------



## bunnyhunter (May 25, 2013)

Just got home from a week long trip with my son. After graduating last Friday night he told me he wanted to spend the week with his dad fishing instead of heading off to the beach. I was one proud dad!!! We went to Talluleh River and caught alot of trout. We camped in the national forest campground. Very nice place but it is primitive camping.


----------



## 3ringer (May 28, 2013)

bunnyhunter said:


> Just got home from a week long trip with my son. After graduating last Friday night he told me he wanted to spend the week with his dad fishing instead of heading off to the beach. I was one proud dad!!! We went to Talluleh River and caught alot of trout. We camped in the national forest campground. Very nice place but it is primitive camping.



Sounds like a great time. I have owned several campers but prefer to primitive camp. I would like to camp in that area sometime. It sounds nice.


----------



## mebster (Aug 21, 2013)

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=34.701551,-84.14916&hl=en&sll=32.678125,-83.178297&sspn=7.219155,14.27124&t=h&z=14

Check out Frank Gross campground.  One of my favorite "get away" spots.  It's off the grid and right down from the Chattahoocee National Fish Hatchery.  They stock it full of 12" rainbows a couple times a year, typically around the holidays, and the fishing is great.  9 campsites and 7 are on the water (Rock Creek).  It primitive meaning no water or electricity, but has a nice out house and is well groomed.  $8/day.  Boondocking areas also set up at several spots along rock creek road.  The area around the campground itself in controlled by DNR, so you need to check about licensing and regulations surrounding fishing/hunting.  Outside of that is all Forestry land.  I think you only need a Georgia fishing license and trout stamp for the fish.  Deep Hole campground is right off 60 very close to rock creek road and has sites right on the Toccoa river.  Nice place, but not as off the grid as Frank Gross.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 22, 2013)

Camped out at Unicoi a couple weeks back with the grandkids. We fished the Hooch,Wildcat Creek and Smith Creek. Had a great time.


----------

